# Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form' - how to propagate?



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a few Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form' about a week ago from the LFS and they're growing great in the front of my tank but would love to 'make' more. I've done searches on the internet and apparenty they're supposed to grow sideshoots that you snip n replant but mine are just growing healthily with no sideshoots at all...would i be able to just snip the tops off and replant? I've noticed some little roots growing on the stem. If anyone has any info on this cute plant please share...thanks!


----------



## Volenti (Oct 12, 2007)

From the information I've seen it's basically a stem plant and can be propagated as such (off with it's head)


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

How much light do you have? I get more sideshoots with better light and fewer when it gets shaded by bigger plants. It also stays more compact with better light. You can also top and replant without problems.


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

My lights are pretty low, I worked it out to be about 1.7wpg...my plants aren't shaded at all, they're right in the middle where the best lighting is (even my blyxa is growing well) but I suppose with such low lighting I should just try and top and replant as I doubt I'll get any sideshoots...many thanks


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Lobelia is a pretty slow grower, just give it time. If you can grow blyxa, you can certainly grow Lobelia.


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

that's great news, I love this plant, it's much neater than my E. tenellus which is growing rampant. I'll probably slowly replace it with the Lobelia.


----------

